# A fairy tale for my daughters when our Bryn passed



## remifaere

Bryndear and the Evermore

Favorite family’s house was dark and quiet. Dearling was dancedreaming in her bed. As the Littlest Fairy passed through their room, Mother smiled and Father snorked. “So why am I worrysearching?” wondered the Littlest Fairy.
She flew down the hall to see Dogdear. Snowdipped head on paws, he slept hard. “Wake up old friend.” Dogdear ached up happy to see his fairy special friend. Painwalking slowly, tail penduluming, he love-washed her fairyface. Hugging him tightly, she heard the chanting of his heart, “Tired, so tired, tired so tired.” “Oh, Dogdear, has it been so many years? I think it is time now.” Then the Littlest Fairy put her head against his and together they memorytraveled.

Blink

Dogdear sees a frightened black ball of fur being held by a lady. Her heart beats with his. “No fear, just love, no fear, just love”. The memorypup looks up into her eyes and he’s home.

Blink

A gang of three wilders growls and threatens Mother. Three-month old Dogdear puffs up and steps in front, staring mightily. The wilders run away.

Blink

Mother and Father bring home a little Mother. She is Dearling. Dearling loves to throw the ball. Dogdear brings it back. Dogdear brings it back. And Dogdear brings it back.

Blink

Chasing Catbrother down the hall. Catbrother chases Dogdear. Over and over again until they laughfall. Fun. 

Blink 

Tiny Dogpup comes home. Come sleep within my paws. You’re little. You’ll learn.


Blink

Hugs of War
Blink

Distancewalks.

Blink

Love.

Blink

And love and more love

“It’s time.”

“How can I leave them?”

“It’s time.”

“I can’t go. I keep them safe.”

“See little Dogpup. He is not little any more. You are not young anymore. It’s time.”
The littlest Fairy climbed on Dogdear’s back, springling stardust, she wishpered in his ear, “Free.” Leaving the old snowtipped shell, the reality of Dogdear went to Everhome.
In the morning, Favorite Family found Dogdear’s foreversleeping self. Father placed him near the red tree where he used to bonechew. Dearling cried all day. They all weptslept that night. Littlest Fairy sent them a peacedream. She let Favorite Family see Dogdear chasing after the shooting stars that Fairy threw for him. They see the tailwagging smile on Dogdear’s face. To Dearling was given a special secret.
Sometimes, when dearling is filled with aloneness, she goes outside to sit by the red tree. She lifts her face up towards DogStar and closes her eyes. With heartvision, it is easy to catch a glimpse of a frolicking Dogdear. He runs to the edge of the pink rimmed cloud and looks down at Dearling. “I will wait for you in the Everhome, always here for you.” And Dearling is comforted.


----------



## zyppi

That's beautiful. You need to have that illustrated and published as a children's book.


----------



## remifaere

What a very lnice thing to say. Thank you. It helped me to write it. I think it helped the girls because they (almost) believe it.


----------



## Chy

remifaere - I think you have a hidden talent that has yet to be tapped. Set it free and work on it, - that was one beautiful posting and thank you for doing so.
Have a great day.

~Russ


----------



## Barb E

What Russ said.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif


----------



## Jacqui

Remifaere, thankyou for sharing, it's beautiful and I think it will help many who read who have just lost a 'Dogdear', as well as your daughter - I'm going to sticky this post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## forbes

It is beautiful and it would make a wonderful children's book


----------



## SuzyE

take these folks advice and write a children's book!


----------



## remifaere

Thank you all but I wouldn't know where or how to start. It makes me happy knowing that Bryndear and The Littlest Fairy may help some other children.


----------



## zyppi

Look and see the publishers in your daughters' other books. See if there is a website with info or call and ask. Never hurts to try. Maybe someone else here knows more. With illustrations, I think it could help lots of parents explaining about their pets.


----------



## UrbanGSD

[ QUOTE ]
That's beautiful. You need to have that illustrated and published as a children's book. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I couldn't agree more! There is nothing out there to comfort a child grieving the loss of a beloved dog, and that beautiful little fairy tale would be wonderful for children of all ages. It was a joy to read, even through cloudy eyes ... thank you for sharing.


----------



## Peet

Having just lost a Dogdear.... I can only say: beautiful!
Thank you.


----------



## tracyc

I have a degree in English Lit, so I hope you'll believe me when I say that is some really wonderful creative writing. I'm touched by the imaginative freedom of language and rhythm. You definitely have a gift. Hope you'll keep writing more. I'd buy it. Others would too.


----------



## krylos

All I can say is I was crying reading that... truly moving.

Krylos


----------



## Glenda

That is a beautiful story. I too wish you would make a book of it. I would definatly buy one, and one for my doggie crazy friends.

I too sit here crying as I read.


----------



## Meima

That was absolutely incredible. I'm SOBBING...


----------



## scotia2k7

*that* - the softAngel whispered to Dogdear - is so very beautiful!, how blessed a life you have had! - the people you owned must have loved you *so* very much. They saw magic in your snowtip, and your catBrother explained so much to us softAngels. We are so glad, and happy to have you here with us. We know its hard when we have to change from protector to Mentor, but soon you will be the Keeper of The Memory - and forever we will all dance, safe in the knowledge we travelled as one.

Love & Light.


----------



## Lugar's Mom

remifaere, have you decided to publish your fairy tale? It is the most beautiful thing I have read in a long time. I was crying reading it. I think it would be so special for children who are trying to understand why thier beloved dogdears have been taken from them. It would be a beautiful book; please have it published. I can imagine how lovely the illistrations would be. Please update us. Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeDogs

Lovely story, it would make a wonderful story book for children, I can just imagine how amazing it will be with illistrations.


----------



## AniasGSDs

I just read your story - AMAZING!!!! I'm crying like a baby.........

You have to publish it!!! 

My Mom has published 2 of her husband's books and several other ones. She also publishes a literary magaznie. If you're interested PM me.

P.S. You should copy-right this (or whatever that stuff is.......). The language/style you use is very unique and needs to be protected!!!!!!


----------



## katieliz

WOW! i too must echo everyone else...what a way with words you have. i am going to pass this on to a very gifted artist i know. a simple illustrated book would be SO WONDERFUL! please pm me if you'd really like to work on this!


----------



## remifaere

This is my first time online in a while. My computer went on vacation. Just sent you an IM
Susan (Remifaere)


----------



## bearlasmom

rem i have to agree, that story should be published for children to help them get through the loss of a animal. copyright it right away as Ania said


----------



## GSDLover_Forever

I kinda got choked up reading this. Very Beautiful!


----------



## gabbysmom

Couldn't agree more...I type this though tears with my Dogdear lying at my feet. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bebedechocolate

That is beautiful! I have never read such a touching story. I hope it does get published into a children's book because I would buy one and buy a copy for the vet clinic where I work.


----------



## bearlasmom

so have you had it published yet? i cant wait to buy a copy for my dear grandbaby. Hopefully she wil not have to endure loosing one of her doggydears for alot of years, but its such a touching and heart warming story.


----------



## GSDTrain

Agree with everyone else. That is beautiful and should be published


----------



## acurajane

wow that was so beautiful.


----------



## Eve-Lynn

You brought tears to my eyes. That was BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## littledmc17

OMG I am balling here how beautiful


----------



## Brightelf

Is this a sticky? It should be a sticky, methinks.


----------



## Mom2Sam

Crying here too lol. That was fantastic!


----------



## Aryg2461

I made the mistake of reading this at work! Needless to say people passing by my desk were asking what was wrong and i couldnt even tell them. I have a picture of my childhood dogdear who died in my arms almost a year ago. This story is so beautiful it would be a crime not to share it with everyone.


----------



## sungmina

This story was so beautiful, I just had my sheltie pass away, so it inspired me to do a little drawing <3


----------



## AnnaRiley

That is just beautiful!!


----------



## socalgsd

This is an extraordinary piece of writing. It really touched my heart, and DH's heart as well. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.

Molly


----------



## MARCOGSD

OMG! It is a beautiful story, for all ages. It is hard to put into words what i am feeling after reading your story. Have you published yet and if not --- why not? We recently lost our beloved Dogdear and this is a perfect story for my grandaughter. Thank you sooo much.


----------



## MARCOGSD

How about a collaboration between you and jkim who illustrated above.


----------



## Emoore

Oh Lord. I just lost my LittlePup. Snow-tipped Dogdear and I are sitting here crying.


----------



## Lobo dog

I don't know why I clicked on this old thread; thankfully my boy is young and healthy. Reading this brought back such bittersweet memories of saying good bye to my girl 2 years ago....I am having a total ugly cry over here, this is beautiful!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Thanks for bringing this back! It's incredible!!

I would buy this as a book in a heartbeat!


----------



## scottj

thanks for sharing this!,made me shed a tear


----------



## Jenny720

Such a lovely story that sheds beautiful light on our departed pets. Tears starting flowing instantly as I thought of my dogs and cats who have passed. You have the story,great feedback, someone knows a publishing company on here and there is a talented artist on here that can draw beautifully!!! Go for it!!!!!


----------



## crazyontrt

This post made me think of my niece. My poor brother had to put down both his dogs within months of each other. She was almost 5 at the time, and when I Facetimed her she was happy because her parents told her Deuce was sick and went to be with Kaylee, and they ran off to get married. (she made that part up) My heart couldn't help but smile. 

Thank you for sharing your story. It was beautiful


----------

